# Material for hutch



## rsutoratosu (May 5, 2017)

I dont have a bunny yet but I'm looking to get a Holland Lop when my setup is completed. My house is being renovated so after the new doors are dust are settled, Ill put the indoor play pen in. Probably 50 sq ft open space and a section for 2nd floor area.

I do want to put in an exterior hutch so when its not freezing, the bunny can enjoy some outdoor time. I googled and found almost all the reviews on amazon,etc says the hutch they sell are flimsy, etc. So i decided to build my own. The issue is finding the right material. I'm looking to use what I can get from Home Depot and Lowes. Untreated 2x4 for framing and plywood boards. 

i understand bunny may chew anything so are these 2x4 safe for rabbits

Here is the link to the lumber available.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-x-4-in-x-96-in-Premium-Kiln-Dried-Whitewood-Stud-161640/202091220


States Premium Kiln-Dried Whitewood Stud - I have googled this and it says its Pine ?

Other options available at home depot is Douglas Fir, Burrill Fir.

Plywood i would look for Birch as it looks like its safe to chew but the bunny probably can't chew the floor lol

please give some some inputs or if you had use similar building material.. Thanks


----------



## UFCreel (May 7, 2017)

My outside hutches are built out of treated wood. So they last. I did put all the wire on the inside of the hutch so that the rabbits cannot chew any of it. You can always get metal roof flashing to cover any wood you think your rabbit might be able to chew. It took a little planning. But was easy enough to do. Use 1/2" x 1" wire for the floor. 1" x 1" for hutch sides. You can build a box out of non treated wood. But on that i would also use the flooring wire in it also. Keeps it dry in there. I used metal roofing for my hutches make sure to have plenty of over hang to block the sun and rain. Take your time.


----------



## Preitler (May 15, 2017)

All my hutches are built from recycled pallets, here, they are marked how they were treated- look for HT since that is heat treated and safe.

Don't know if the wood is treated at all in domestic US trade, untreated would be fine too, I think, they don't eat lots of it - it's either food or shelter.

If you want them to not touch the wood, paint it with diluted rabbit urine. I flame treated the floors of my hutches with vegetable oil, very yummy, but once painted with urine and rinsed off they stopped gnawing the wood.


----------



## majorv (May 17, 2017)

We once built a hutch to hold my daughter's FFA rabbits. We found some plans on the internet, used untreated wood for the framing and used tin for the roof. For flooring and sides we used 1/2"x1" wire...don't remember what gauge it was. It worked well.


----------



## rsutoratosu (May 21, 2017)

I actually decide not to build an outdoor hutch. I'll use the outdoor pets playpen for supervised play time. I decided to use my living room in the basement for the rabbit. I do need to build a high wall as I have lots of wires on the floor. Still need the same time of wood that non toxic.

Im looking to build something like this in the basement. But definitely double the size (at least)

https://boylespethousing.co.uk/product/4-sided-indoor-rabbit-pen-or-cage/


----------



## rsutoratosu (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I work at a paintball field, we have tons of free pallets.. I just need to check them out..



Preitler said:


> All my hutches are built from recycled pallets, here, they are marked how they were treated- look for HT since that is heat treated and safe.
> 
> Don't know if the wood is treated at all in domestic US trade, untreated would be fine too, I think, they don't eat lots of it - it's either food or shelter.
> 
> If you want them to not touch the wood, paint it with diluted rabbit urine. I flame treated the floors of my hutches with vegetable oil, very yummy, but once painted with urine and rinsed off they stopped gnawing the wood.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 21, 2017)

Here's a link that may be helpful in determining which pallet wood is safe and which to avoid like the plague:
https://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/


----------

